# Need help with power seat wiring harness



## otherd (Feb 8, 2009)

Putting the seats back in an 86 I'm restoring and I have a connector left over I can't find a mate for. It goes to the motor that moves the seat forward and backward and is located towards the front of the seat by the air pump and that motor. It's got 4 round pins and the wires are red/blue/yellow/green. Any idea where this goes? FSM doesn't show this connector and after having the car apart for 2 years, I don't remember either. 

Could someone take a peek at theirs and tell me if it goes to the body someplace or elsewhere in the seat? Thanks!


----------



## otherd (Feb 8, 2009)

*Here's a pic of plug...*


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Look at the switches on the side of the seat. The seat motors are all controlled through those switches.


----------

